# Bolens 1704



## JPlacey (Sep 3, 2009)

We have just purchased a Bolens 1704 and would like to change the transmission oil. The directions vaguely tell to clean the filter/strainer on the end of the suction line in the bottom of the trans. Can anyone tell us how to get to this filter? Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum JPlacey! Have you tried calling Sonnys Bolens? They are a wealth of parts and information. They may be able to help you with this. 

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/


----------

